# Stethoscope????



## EMTzimp (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm looking to get a good Stethoscope? I work for a private company in Orange County, CA and the stethoscopes are just cheap and I know alot of people who unfortunatly do not sanitize equipment properly when done using...

Any advice on what Brand/ Model to buy???


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Aug 31, 2009)

you should just buy a cheap one to use if your just doing blood pressures and lung sounds. 20-30 dollars. you should search the site lots of post on stethoscopes to look at already


----------



## medic417 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh crap I may have to quit the site if the search function is broken.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 31, 2009)

I have to pretty much echo StreetPharmacist on this. Buy a cheaper one in the $20-30 range. While I have a high-end stethoscope, it was something I earned... If I can't hear it (lung/BP sounds) with one of those cheaper stethoscopes, chances are quite good that I couldn't hear it with mine. I also don't let my 'scope out of my possession and I make sure that I decon/disinfect my scope.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6096


----------



## atropine (Aug 31, 2009)

this guy is fron anaheim hills he can get the best money can buy


----------



## frdude1000 (Aug 31, 2009)

For 20 bucks, you can get an Adscope lite 609, comparable to a littman lightweight, same quality for a lower price, made from a reputable company, American Diagnostic Corp. http://www.adctoday.com/ecatalog/catpage.php?itemnum=609R#overview


----------



## Micro_87 (Aug 31, 2009)

littmann is the best...


----------



## imurphy (Aug 31, 2009)

Littmann has the best....marketting.

I love my Kila Cardiliogy 3. Cost me 40 on eBay with shipping. Got the littmann tunable diaphram for it for 10. I've compared it to the Littman Master Cardiology with a couple of friends scopes, and none of us can tell the difference. Except the large difference in price.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 31, 2009)

Micro_87 said:


> littmann is the best...



Not really. I have a cardio three that was given to me and I much prefer my ultrascope when on the truck.


----------



## VCEMT (Aug 31, 2009)

Ever hear of deconning? Clean the equipment, you can't bring you're own equipment for everything.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 10, 2009)

timzimp said:


> I'm looking to get a good Stethoscope? I work for a private company in Orange County, CA and the stethoscopes are just cheap and I know alot of people who unfortunatly do not sanitize equipment properly when done using...
> 
> Any advice on what Brand/ Model to buy???



I have the Littmann Cardiology III.  I have only used it to check BP so far in class, but it is very comfortable and seems to work very well.  It also has a pediatric side, which will be nice.

They are fairly expensive, though (mine was over $100.  I got it as a graduation gift from high school because I knew I was going to enter EMS as a career).  But it is a very nice stethoscope.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 10, 2009)

i use just a simple sprague-rapport style sthethoscope. works perfect for the basic/medic's use


----------



## Kellen (Sep 10, 2009)

idk man my buddy let me borrow one of those littmann cardiology ones (if i'm gonna drop over a bill i wanna be able to try it out first) and i heard way too much with it!  yeah i bet it's fine for classroom use, in fact it probably rocks, but when you're code 3, pt's rockin around, blah blah blah blah all you'll be able to hear is the siren and the engine.  i actually ended up just tearing it off and grabbing my $30 scope off the bench next to me.  go cheap man you're not in cardiology you're in ems =)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 10, 2009)

Again, it is NOT what you put in your ears rather what is between your ears that really counts. 


R/r 911


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 10, 2009)

Kellen said:


> idk man my buddy let me borrow one of those littmann cardiology ones (if i'm gonna drop over a bill i wanna be able to try it out first) and i heard way too much with it!  yeah i bet it's fine for classroom use, in fact it probably rocks, but when you're code 3, pt's rockin around, blah blah blah blah all you'll be able to hear is the siren and the engine.  i actually ended up just tearing it off and grabbing my $30 scope off the bench next to me.  go cheap man you're not in cardiology you're in ems =)



We did the research before we bought it.  It's going to be with me for a LONG time, so I wanted one that would last.


----------



## medicnick (Sep 10, 2009)

timzimp said:


> I'm looking to get a good Stethoscope? I work for a private company in Orange County, CA and the stethoscopes are just cheap and I know alot of people who unfortunatly do not sanitize equipment properly when done using...
> 
> Any advice on what Brand/ Model to buy???



Timzimp
I live just down the road from you in Placentia. Don't laugh that is what its called. Anyways, I was disappointed when I bought my nice Littman and it didn't make those sounds magically more audible.

I think investing in a good stethoscope is a good idea, there are features that make them better such as the tubing being thicker and insulating the sounds better. You will still have to get good at picking up the heart, breathing, and BP sounds though.

Good luck,
Nick


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 10, 2009)

medicnick said:


> Timzimp
> I live just down the road from you in Placentia. Don't laugh that is what its called. Anyways, I was disappointed when I bought my nice Littman and it didn't make those sounds magically more audible.
> 
> I think investing in a good stethoscope is a good idea, there are features that make them better such as the tubing being thicker and insulating the sounds better. You will still have to get good at picking up the heart, breathing, and BP sounds though.
> ...


That was similar to my experience with the Littman I have. While the sounds didn't magically appear, the reduced extraneous noise made them easier to pick out...


----------



## austinmedic77 (Sep 11, 2009)

There is a reason mechanics will drop $100+ on a screwdriver from snap=on versus the $1.49 special from harbor freight, they work better, last longer, and have a better warranty.  The same holds true for the tools of our trade.  If you are serious about this as a career or even just as a stepping stone to other medical career then it is worth it to INVEST in quality tools.  It may not make a difference to hear basic course lung sounds but when you learn to listen for the subtle changes and variants it will make all the difference in the world.  Again, if you only intend to take basic vitals in the back of the truck during a IFT then by all means stick to the $1.49 special but if you are looking to perfect our trade and become a better medic at any level buy the Snap-on and get the education on how to use it.  Mirror a RRT for lung sounds they will teach you stuff that very few doctors could.  Intern with a cardiology team for heart tones, GU/GI for abd tones ect. and as always attend formal education on all of the subjects pre/post so that you can learn to apply what you are taught to listen for into your everyday practice.  Be a vehicle to move our career forward not an anchor weighing it down as some in this post have suggested!  Just my humble opinion but I would bet that if you talk to any decent medic or educator in your system they will be of the same opinion.


----------



## EMT007 (Sep 11, 2009)

The Littmann Classic II SE is always a good choice. Relatively cheap, good quality, lightweight, etc. And its not likely to walk away like a nice cardiology scope. And you'll be able to hear anything you need to hear with it. What you can hear isn't based on your scope, but rather your own knowledge and experience.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 12, 2009)

*Make it stop,make it stop!!!!!!!*

(Has anyone combined firearms, knives, boots and stethoscopes into one post yet?).

I used a $17.00 red nursing scope for 21 years, replaced the ear stems one and the eartips dozens of times. It went to DESERT SHIELD and I didn't. I tied off a pt arm for a blood draw with it once, and once used it to pipe water from a shallow drinking fountain into cheerleaders' drinking bottles. The tubing has gone sort of a dark reddish brown and it is in my drawer with the original diaphragm...retired, but good enough for my low level of care.
Just get something long enough so when they puke you can get out of the way.

PS: take off the diaphragm and write your name in it mirror/backwards. Select the best type of eartips for you and buy at least three sets.


----------



## Cory (Sep 12, 2009)

God's stethoscope


----------



## medic417 (Sep 12, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> (Has anyone combined firearms, knives, boots and stethoscopes into one post




Well a good Glock 40S&W can burst the diaphragm of any stethoscope causing any emt to jump right of their boots and landing on the knife that they carry in their bat belt.  Hows that?


----------



## medicnick (Sep 12, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Well a good Glock 40S&W can burst the diaphragm of any stethoscope causing any emt to jump right of their boots and landing on the knife that they carry in their bat belt.  Hows that?



Ok since you brought it up. Would it be a thread hijack to ask about the contents and makeup of bat belts?


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 12, 2009)

*100% Natural Bat, of course!*

Medic 47 wins the prize...dinner with Burt Ward.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 12, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Medic 47 wins the prize...dinner with Burt Ward.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cory said:


> God's stethoscope



Don't know how they really can call it a stethoscope since it is amplifying the sound alike doppler? I looked at one at the medical supply company about $378-400 each.

R/r 911


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 13, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Don't know how they really can call it a stethoscope since it is amplifying the sound alike doppler? I looked at one at the medical supply company about $378-400 each.
> 
> R/r 911


Well, if it transmits sound and then receives & amplifies the return, that's a doppler... This looks like it is basically just a really sensitive microphone attached to a diaphragm... which then uses electronic filters to get rid of extraneous noise. Those electronic units are, and have been, quite expensive. There have been, in the past, only a couple patients that I've had where I would have wanted to use a doppler... however, for the rest of the patients I've ever had... a good steth works just fine.

Perhaps it's just a really expensive, tiny, highly portable sound system... karaoke for one?


----------



## daedalus (Sep 13, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> (Has anyone combined firearms, knives, boots and stethoscopes into one post yet?).
> 
> I used a $17.00 red nursing scope for 21 years, replaced the ear stems one and the eartips dozens of times. It went to DESERT SHIELD and I didn't. I tied off a pt arm for a blood draw with it once, and once used it to pipe water from a shallow drinking fountain into cheerleaders' drinking bottles. The tubing has gone sort of a dark reddish brown and it is in my drawer with the original diaphragm...retired, but good enough for my low level of care.
> Just get something long enough so when they puke you can get out of the way.
> ...



You're an RN! What kind of "low level" assessments are you doing? RNs do much more than low level assessments. You confuse me sometimes croft.


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 13, 2009)

get a littmann cardiology 3 they work great i love mine well worth  the money


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 13, 2009)

*Off thread, I'll graze it.*

A basic scope and my old ringing ears are sufficient for the level of care we do here. I can spot basic lung sounds, listen for apparent bruits, take an apical pulse, pinpoint crepitus anywhere, and of course do blood pressures better and faster than our automatic monitors. Specific heart sounds and eavesdropping on inner thoughts...not so much as they say.. I'm not ordering surgeries or doing fine documentation for insurance companies.

In fact, the length of service of the doctors here seems to be inversely proportional to the cost of their 'scopes.

Oh, yeah. If I replace the head with an aluminum rod I can localize engine knock too.

PS: Scope has never been stolen or "borrowed" either. Probably due to the "mushroom" tips I favor...icky.


----------



## daedalus (Sep 13, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> A basic scope and my old ringing ears are sufficient for the level of care we do here. I can spot basic lung sounds, listen for apparent bruits, take an apical pulse, pinpoint crepitus anywhere, and of course do blood pressures better and faster than our automatic monitors. Specific heart sounds and eavesdropping on inner thoughts...not so much as they say.. I'm not ordering surgeries or doing fine documentation for insurance companies.
> 
> In fact, the length of service of the doctors here seems to be inversely proportional to the cost of their 'scopes.
> 
> ...


You remind me of a wise old man, and as such your one of my favorite people here. LOL.


----------



## 858heatstroke (Sep 13, 2009)

timzimp said:


> I'm looking to get a good Stethoscope? I work for a private company in Orange County, CA and the stethoscopes are just cheap and I know alot of people who unfortunatly do not sanitize equipment properly when done using...
> 
> Any advice on what Brand/ Model to buy???



I have a littmann stethoscope with my name written on it. It's never failed me


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 14, 2009)

*Has Anyone Tried GRX?*

I had read a post earlier about the stethoscope brand GRX, and have searched for this post again. No luck!<_<

So, I was wondering if anyone has tried the GRX brand of stethoscopes.  In particular, the one compared to the Littmann Cardiology III.  Supposedly, from all the reviews I have found and read about it throughout the web, the scope is very comparable at a low cost.

I know it is just a 'knock off', but, if it is almost as good and is alot cheaper, I would like to purchase it.

Not knowing who these reviews are from at other sites, I would like anyone's opinion from this site, which I trust!

Thanks!


----------



## silver (Sep 15, 2009)

Another competitor for good quality and cardiology scopes is DRG, Doctor's Research Group.


----------



## medicp94dao (Sep 15, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Again, it is NOT what you put in your ears rather what is between your ears that really counts.
> 
> 
> R/r 911



I have to agree..... the stethoscope doesn't make the EMT, and you dont have to have a fancy stethoscope, its all in what you prefer. A new high priced stethoscope or a cheap one at that, doesnt mean poo if you dont have a clue as to why you are using it.
 Just in case you are wondering... I have a Littman Classic II and a Master Classic. Like I said its just what you prefer, i prefer Littman.


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 15, 2009)

medicp94dao said:


> I have to agree..... the stethoscope doesn't make the EMT, and you dont have to have a fancy stethoscope, its all in what you prefer. A new high priced stethoscope or a cheap one at that, doesnt mean poo if you dont have a clue as to why you are using it.
> Just in case you are wondering... I have a Littman Classic II and a Master Classic. Like I said its just what you prefer, i prefer Littman.


 
I do have some experience with a steth as a former CNA for many years.  I know that doesn't make me an expert. :lol:

I was actually leaning towards the Master Classic, but, my concern was, does it pick up alot of the 'outside' noise when you are in the ambulance or in a 'noisy' area. 

If it blocks it out sufficiently, this will be the one that I purchase.  

I  know I don't need such a high end steth at this point in my career, but, I do plan on either going to Paramedic or Nursing School.  So this will be a positive investment for me.

Thanks!


----------



## medicp94dao (Sep 15, 2009)

You will never find a stethoscope that will block out 100% of all ambient noise. I would suggest trying out a stethoscope before you buy.... ie, borrow a friends. good luck i hope you find one you enjoy.


----------



## ldford (Sep 15, 2009)

I bought mine for $15 from the campus book store and I can take BP and hear lung sounds just fine!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 20, 2009)

Started Aug 31.


----------



## ethorp (Sep 20, 2009)

cory said:


> god's stethoscope



me want!!  B)


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 20, 2009)

ethorp said:


> me want!!  B)



whhhhhyyyyy?


----------



## rhan101277 (Sep 20, 2009)

ldford said:


> I bought mine for $15 from the campus book store and I can take BP and hear lung sounds just fine!



Well if you get a Littman you will tell a big difference.  Definitely don't get one with dual lumen as it will rub together and will interfere with the sounds you need to hear.  Whatever brand get a single lumen with a bell and diaphragm.


----------



## ethorp (Sep 21, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> whhhhhyyyyy?



its shinny! and it has button's to push B)


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 21, 2009)

ethorp said:


> its shinny! and it has button's to push B)



good a reason as any. actuall... seems like a darn good reason to me


----------



## HelpNotHarm (Sep 24, 2009)

Below is the link to a detailed review, testing the following stethoscopes: 

Littmann Cardiology III, Omron Sprague Rappaport, Littmann Master Classic II, Littmann Cardiology I, Littmann Classic II SE, Welch Allyn Harvey Tycos Elite, Prestige Sprague Rappaport, ADC Cardiology model 615, Single Head Nursing stethoscope, ADC dual head model 603, Allheart cardiology, and DRG Puretone Traditional PT3

http://www.forusdocs.com/reviews/Acoustic_Stethoscope_Review.htm


----------



## bunkie (Sep 25, 2009)

I am head over heels in love with my Littmann classic ii lightweight.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Sep 25, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Again, it is NOT what you put in your ears rather what is between your ears that really counts.
> 
> 
> R/r 911



 Rid are saying that we have to use our brains? What a novel idea.
  In a serious note, just go with a good scope that works for you. Try to use different ones if possible to find what works for you.


----------



## Tal (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a Paramedic student too, and i use the Littman's Master Classics II and it is a great model, all of my course have one (we all order it together).
it pretty expensive tough (400 N.I.S= almost 100$) but for now it's worth it.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 1, 2009)

*ADC is great*

When I looked, everyone said Littman cuz, the doctor gives you a smile when you are driving the Rolls of scopes.  However when I tested ADC, I heard better sounds, clearer. So I gained confidence that at least the ADC product quality was good.  Then I went and got their new digital BP cuff. I was tired of getting on a rig that had varying readings or someone didn't swap out the bad cuff. Price was great and product super.... of course I drove a VW and had a BMW bike before people thought they were good to have in their carport.


----------



## MasterIntubator (Oct 2, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> .......just go with a good scope that works for you. Try to use different ones if possible to find what works for you.



Well said.  I can't contribute much more than what was said, other than I own about 30 stethoscopes of all walks, and the one I still use regularly is a 1980's sprague cardiology scope which cost about $30.  Has the same sprague binaurels and head, just the tubing has been fused into a single lumen... for some reason the accoustics work far better than any other for me.  Other than that.... anyone that has ear tips and a diaphragm will do.  My littmans have not given me any great accoustical wonder.. although they have beautiful tubing... all supple and stuff.

The stethodop is fun to play with. 

My most favorite preferred is a transesophageal scope. Limited use in prehospital, though.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a master classic II.  relatively cheap, i bought it on ebay, and it works fine for street 911 use


----------



## timmy84 (Oct 8, 2009)

I personally like a scope that has binaurals that curve anatomically into my ears.  Most of the companies out there seem to do this now, but the straight kind works just as well, I suppose I like the comfort factor.  I use the Adscope 609 (cost 17 bucks), and a Littmann Master Classic (given to me by a nurse who got a better one).  The soft tips also help out comfort wise too.  I have also used my mom's scopes (Littmann Cardiology II, and Master Cardiology), and they work great, especially since she is a pulmonology PA and needs to hear all sorts of things I don't (and she is older, or should I say is more experienced, lol).  Also the Adscope is really light, which i personally like.  So my vote is for the cheap scope with anatomically curved binaurals and soft tips.  Allheart has the ADC 609 for 16.98.


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 8, 2009)

Littman alllll the way..thats the only thing I can hear with,


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 8, 2009)

MCGLYNN_EMTP said:


> Littman alllll the way..thats the only thing I can hear with,



hooray^^^ a new guy who can use a search engine. +10 brownie points


----------

